# Does Anyone Shop at Restaurant Depot?



## thirdeye (Feb 29, 2020)

I'll be visiting a Restaurant Depot as early as Sunday, or maybe on Tuesday using my KCBS one-day pass.  Does anyone have recommendations on things to look out for?  I will have access to a fridge and freezer so any suggestions on food or non-food items are appreciated.  I have a Sam's Club locally, but this will be my first visit to a Restaurant Depot.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 29, 2020)

I was in Birmingham for work a couple of years ago and went to the one there.  They have quite the selection of just about everything.  I didn't buy any produce or such, but ended up getting a manual pasta press, a couple peels and screens.  They all were a deal to get, of course.  Fortunately, I drove there instead of flying so I was able to bring them back with me.  My wife probably wished I would have flown.


----------



## radioguy (Feb 29, 2020)

They always have a good selection of beef ribs, something I can't  find elsewhere here.  

RG


----------



## 39Buick (Feb 29, 2020)

Take along a good Jacket! If they are busy the complementary ones will be gone! We frequent the one in Atlanta and shopping in a freezer in a t shirt is a bad idea!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

39Buick said:


> Take along a good Jacket! If they are busy the complementary ones will be gone! We frequent the one in Atlanta and shopping in a freezer in a t shirt is a bad idea!



I found that out at GFS. Thankfully we had hoodies in the car! We have a Restaurant Depot locally. Still haven't been there. I need to check it out. If I'm lucky it will be about the same as GFS. But a bit closer to home. After looking I see they are not open to the public here. That sucks!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks all, I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## smker (Mar 8, 2020)

places to go to for restaurant equipment are tourist towns say like Branson Mo theres an outlet there that sells all the equipment from restaurants that come and go in a years time,  so it all almost new stuff,  ill look and see if i can find the web site


----------



## fullborebbq (Mar 8, 2020)

I second the wear a jacket! I shop there in Buffalo for most of my meats. You might find some better deals at you local grocery store sales but beware of the quality!. RD meats have proven to be the better deal for my business. It does require you to have a business tax # to get a membership, and buying full cases of meats (40-60 lbs.) is where you will save $$$


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 9, 2020)

Yup
I have a RRD card. Wear a jacket when you go into the cold room.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 9, 2020)

We did have jackets, and they had a rack of loaners as well. 

Grasping the reality of the selection of general products , like 20 varieties of pizza boxes, or a 36" long whisk, was pretty impressive..... but the meat choices were great.  I bought a full pork belly, and some 5# bags of diced pork butt. They had a great price on 20# chuck rolls, but we didn't have room.







Whole goats and lamb











And I can now say I've seen 45 gallons of BBQ sauce....






EDIT - In hindsight I wish I would have thought to look at hand sanitizer, and maybe bought 5 gallons.  All my stores are totally sold out, and toilet paper is in short supply.


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 21, 2020)

Im a frequent flyer to our local RRD, it is just under a mile away. They have a good prices on their large selection of beef cuts as well as pork cuts. Normally our local Sam's club has better ground beef prices. RRD had/has well trimmed full corned beef brisket @ $2.39 per pound, or $1.99 per pound  over 50 pounds.


----------

